# How much weight loss from a clen only cycle?



## Elbabbo

I am about to start my first clen cycle which will last 12 weeks in total. I will be taking 20mcg a day then upping by 20 a day until I can't take the side effects for 2 weeks. Then I shall be doing an ECA stack for 2 weeks and repeat both for 12 weeks. I am currently doing a compound lifts workout from 3 times a week followed by 30 mins cardio per session.

My diet shall be low carb hi protein as I have heard Keto is not suitable for Clen cycles to yield best results. I will be aiming to consume 1500 - 2000 calories per day.

I am M/14.5st/5ft9

Can anyone tell me what kind of weight less I may expect to get from this?


----------



## ausbuilt

Elbabbo said:


> I am about to start my first clen cycle which will last 12 weeks in total. I will be taking 20mcg a day then upping by 20 a day until I can't take the side effects for 2 weeks. Then I shall be doing an ECA stack for 2 weeks and repeat both for 12 weeks. I am currently doing a compound lifts workout from 3 times a week followed by 30 mins cardio per session.
> 
> My diet shall be low carb hi protein as I have heard Keto is not suitable for Clen cycles to yield best results. I will be aiming to consume 1500 - 2000 calories per day.
> 
> I am M/14.5st/5ft9
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of weight less I may expect to get from this?


1. Keto diets are not pleasant, but work, and Clen/T3 are great additions to keto diets:

Read about keto diets, and using clen/T3 and ECA with them in the BIBLE:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

thats bodyopus by Dan Duchaine, THE GURU. Thats a link to a free pdf d/l of the book.

2. Regardless of diet chosen, clen/eca are generally thought to increase metabolism by 3%-5%; so workout what your BMR is- google it. take 5% of that, and thats how many cals you will burn extra by taking the eca or clen.

1lb of fat has 4090 cals- so take your extra burnt cals, and divide into 4090 and you will see how many days it will take to burn the 1lb of fat... thats how much quicker the process is with clen or eca.


----------



## Elbabbo

Hey thanks for that I will download it tomo when not on BB. Can you tell me are T3's legal in the uk as I have clen but not sourced a supplier for T3 are they sometng that can be bought over the counter?


----------



## ausbuilt

Elbabbo said:


> Hey thanks for that I will download it tomo when not on BB. Can you tell me are T3's legal in the uk as I have clen but not sourced a supplier for T3 are they sometng that can be bought over the counter?


t3 is not over the counter in the UK, but completely legal to order from an online pharmacy like unitedpharmacies.co.uk

but its not called t3, do a product search for: Liothyronine Sodium


----------



## Elbabbo

So far I am 9 days into my first clen only cycle. The sides aren't too bad really had headaches and the shakes, I've had cramp a couple of times but I've been taking 3 - 5 grams of taurine a day and 2 potassium tablets at night, which helps to keep them all under control. I have reduced caorie intake to around 1500 per day wih low carb and high protein. So far I have lost 11lbs. I haven't lost any strength and as far as I can see I don't think I have lost muscle. Pleased with the results so far!


----------



## Vinney

am gonna have a pop at this ...


----------



## freeline

Elbabbo said:


> So far I am 9 days into my first clen only cycle. The sides aren't too bad really had headaches and the shakes, I've had cramp a couple of times but I've been taking 3 - 5 grams of taurine a day and 2 potassium tablets at night, which helps to keep them all under control. I have reduced caorie intake to around 1500 per day wih low carb and high protein. So far I have lost 11lbs. I haven't lost any strength and as far as I can see I don't think I have lost muscle. Pleased with the results so far!


be careful with that.


----------



## Sionnach

im on clen 120mcg daily, my diet is tight, do 20 minutes of HIIT swimming, lo carb high pro diet. taking anavar at 50mg daily and will be starting a 3 week cycle of winny to dry up before the holiday, the clen is pretty awesome stuff it has to be said.


----------

